# Cloud Strife vs. Nnoitra & Grimmjow



## justsomeguy (Mar 3, 2008)

Vs.

 & 


This is Advent Children Cloud.  He gets everything shown in Advent Children, including his special attacks (Blade Beam, Pseudo-Omnislash, etc.)

*Scenario A:*  Cloud takes them both on at the same time, but Nnoitra and Grimmjow cannot release.

*Scenario B:* Cloud takes on each Espada individually.  First Grimmjow, then Nnoitra.  Cloud is completely healed inbetween the fights.  Both Espada can release.

Fight takes place where Cloud fought Sephiroth in Advent Children.  

How does this go?​
**


----------



## Ork (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd vote for the espada in both cases. Shunpo (or the Arrancar Equivalent Sonido) is a massive advantage. Not to mention they can fire massive freaking lazer beamz with Cero.


----------



## Emery (Mar 3, 2008)

^ Cloud was fast enough to keep up with Yazoo, Loz, and Kadaj all at once, dodge Yazoo's bullets, and react to Loz's speed technique, which is pretty much as close as AC gets to Shunpo/Sonido.  Cloud is seriously fucking fast.  

I'm not sure about Cero usage, though.  Ceros can be cut and deflected, as clearly shown in the series.  I think a blade beam would cut through a Cero.


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 3, 2008)

Cloud wins


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm kinda split.  AC Cloud is pretty tough as far as swordswingers go.  But I'm not sure he's up to the almost-retarded level of Bleach


----------



## Zack_Strife (Mar 3, 2008)

This seems like it could be a good fight actually.
Scenario A: I'd give to Cloud. Nnoitra just seems like a pure brawler that Cloud could pick apart with ease, his speed and skill isn't very high and I think Cloud's building slicing attacks could hurt him. Grimmjow would be tougher to deal with, his speed and skill seems to be above Nnoitra but beyond that I don't think he's got anything Cloud can't handle. His massive Cero isn't really an issue given that Cloud tanked his way through Bahamut Sin's blast without a scratch.
Scenario B: I think he'd probably lose to Grimmjow with his ability to stand on air and general power increase. Nnoitra, not so much based on his feats. Kenpachi still manhandled him even when he was released and the only thing that gave him trouble was the amount of incoming attacks. Cloud can cut bullets out of the air while fighting another opponent so I don't see him having too much trouble dodging Nnoitra's attacks.


----------



## Hamaru (Mar 3, 2008)

I think cloud would lose A, but win B. I can see Grim or Nnoitra laying him out with a Cero if they jump him. But one on one he wins.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 4, 2008)

Cloud would win both, in my opinion.  Maybe if you gave the Espada the option to release in A they might win, but Cloud is seriously fast as shit in Advent Children.  I dont think they have a chance if they dont release.


----------



## Ravenmane (Mar 4, 2008)

Cloud wins in both scenarios, though he will more than likely have at least some trouble dealing with released Grimmjow in scenario B.


----------



## mfair4d (Mar 5, 2008)

The one who is from something that didn't copy off of the other in character designs wins.


----------



## Emery (Mar 5, 2008)

^Eh? 




C'mon, people.  This is a decent battle.  It deserves more attention!


----------



## Girl I don't care (Apr 28, 2008)

AC characters gets underrated at times, but i'm still not sure if cloud can cut nnoitra, and if he is as fast as released gj. now if this is sephiroth it's probably more tricky. i see it being a draw for both scenarios.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 28, 2008)

If kenpachi can cut Nnoitra then Cloud can cut Nnoitra


----------



## Kokain (Apr 28, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> If kenpachi can cut Nnoitra then Cloud can cut Nnoitra



I think that's about right. Kenpachi cut through a building when he fought Ichigo, and when he fought Noitora a big block was dropped on him and he sliced it easy. Cloud's done similar things in his fight with Sephiroth:

here

Fast forward to about 3:30 or 4:25. Both Cloud and Kenpachi did it equally easily, so I think Cloud can hurt Noitora. Whether his swordsmanship is good enough to avoid taking hits in return from a guy with 6 arms is another matter though, because Cloud's damage soak is way below Kenpachi's.


----------



## Vault (Apr 28, 2008)

interms od reaction time AC cloud was pretty much unstoppable but noi and grimm 

this fight is really tough to decide


----------

